# Clicker training-Cody is scared of the sound!



## Codyandme1 (Sep 14, 2011)

So I decided to get a clicker and try out the clicker training, but there is a little problem, she hates the click noise, she freaks out and raises her crest and try's to get as far away from the thing as possible, I try to reassure her, and tell her Shes a good girl but she just hates it! Any one else have this problem ?


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

It's common for birds to be startled by the sound at first. You can muffle the sound by holding the clicker against your body. After she's had some time to get used to the training process, you'll be able to click loudly without bothering her.

It's also possible to clicker train without using an official training clicker. You can make a click sound with a pen (the kind with a push button on top), with your mouth, or with anything else you have handy that makes a short, distinctive sound. It doesn't even have to be a click, you could ring a bell instead.


----------



## Codyandme1 (Sep 14, 2011)

Okay cool, thanks!I'll definitely try everything,someone told me it might be the sight of the clicker(it's brightly colored)so I tried hangIng it in his cage for a bit but It didn't work.thanks for the advice though!


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

I have never heard of a bird being afraid of a clicker. I hope she gets over it soon!


----------



## Codyandme1 (Sep 14, 2011)

Yeah , I think I might try with a pen at first than when she gets used to that I might try the clicker again.


----------



## jessica.obrien (Oct 8, 2011)

My dog is afraid of clickers but my birds whistle to it


----------

